# Stihl 025 chainsaw



## sideburns95 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello everyone, Like a lot of folks here, I tinker with small engines a good deal. I have tried to repair my chainsaw by changing the coil, chemically cleaning the carb ,and adding a new carb rebuild kit. I can get the saw to start and after warming the engine, it will rev up to cutting speed then die and is very hard to start. I have changed to fresh properly mixed fuel, changed the spark plug with one that has a bright clean spark without results. The saw does a lot of sitting and has really only been used several years ago to cut two trees about 14 inches in diameter. I use sta-bil with all my equipment. Compression seems good etc. 
I have seen videos that suggest that the fuel line may have a crack also that the fuel tank vent tube may be clogged but haven't gone that direction just yet.
If someone has tried and true fixes or suggestions, I would be more than happy to try your ideas. 
Thanks ahead of time for your ideas!!
John


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Check the spark arrester in the muffler to see if if plug up, with carbon.I would also go ahead and change the fuel line and filter,to see if that helps.

Jerry


----------



## Jaccest (Jan 23, 2015)

Hitachi CS51EAP 50.1CC 20-Inch Rear Handle Chain Saw is well-known chain saw brand known to me so far.. It has automatic and adjustable oiler so user can adjust oil flow to the bar and chain.. It handles great,very low vibration and has a lot of power and is pretty lightweight for the size


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

They do not like to sit if ethanol fuel is all that's available in your area. I always drain the fuel and then run what's in carb out to bone dry before letting one sit a long time. The ethanol helps the fuel to harden the carb flapper valves that control all fuel, once they get hard the metering gets more wonky and results in what you describe. 

I used to have plenty of trouble with it but since running them empty the problem has disappeared for the most part. I found that using Stabil itself can lead to another set of problems and quit using it.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Go to any Lowes, Home Depot, Yard equipment repair/sale shop or a Yard and Garden supply place and get the premix. I think most machines run 50:1. You can by it in a can ethanol free. Unless you use a awful lot of the fuel/oil mix during the summer, it's hard to mix anything under a gallon.


----------



## sideburns95 (Jul 26, 2014)

sideburns95 said:


> Hello everyone, Like a lot of folks here, I tinker with small engines a good deal. I have tried to repair my chainsaw by changing the coil, chemically cleaning the carb ,and adding a new carb rebuild kit. I can get the saw to start and after warming the engine, it will rev up to cutting speed then die and is very hard to start. I have changed to fresh properly mixed fuel, changed the spark plug with one that has a bright clean spark without results. The saw does a lot of sitting and has really only been used several years ago to cut two trees about 14 inches in diameter. I use sta-bil with all my equipment. Compression seems good etc.
> I have seen videos that suggest that the fuel line may have a crack also that the fuel tank vent tube may be clogged but haven't gone that direction just yet.
> If someone has tried and true fixes or suggestions, I would be more than happy to try your ideas.
> Thanks ahead of time for your ideas!!
> ...


----------



## sideburns95 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sir Thomas, I thank you for your reply about my chain saw and apparently you felt I had the wrong fuel mixture. Yes 50 to 1 seems to suit my saw just fine and I have no trouble mixing even small amounts of fuel for it. As you may or may not have read my additional post referring to what seemed to be the actual problem it involved the fuel tank vent tube. Once removed, everything works just fine. Thanks again for your time


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The screws are there to keep fuel from pouring out of the tube when the saw is turned up or on it's side. There was probably a clog or build up that prevented air from venting around the threads of the screw causing your issue. As long as the hose is in good condition, you should be able to reinstall the screws with no issues, however if the hose is deteriorated the threads may cut to deeply into the hose and seal it up so it does not vent the tank.


----------

